

APIs are reshaping business: concrete ROI case studies - mehdim
http://fr.slideshare.net/faberNovel/6-reasons-why-apis-are-reshaping-your-business#btnNext

======
sigsergv
API is not a feature, it's a blood and air of the business. Why it's even
considered situation when a large public business doesn't provide some API?
Imagine a presentation that explains: breathing is extremly important for
living, everyone who's not breath are dead now! And those who breathes are
very alive! Bs.

~~~
mehdim
What you are talking is a part of the Steve Klabnik presentation yesterday at
APIdays event "Why Open?" in Paris.

He talked about exactly what you're saying, look a this photo of its slide
about "organisation of organs" with APIs
[http://twitter.com/Anton_in/status/275614644557717504/photo/...](http://twitter.com/Anton_in/status/275614644557717504/photo/1)

We will release soon his slides...

------
instakill
I know this isn't reddit and I don't mean to be childish, but in case the
creator of that slideshow will see this thread: slide 4 looks like somebody
thinking about APIs while giving another person fellatio. You may want to
rethink that slide.

------
arocks
To a certain extent, isn't SOA trying to be a more business savy model of
enterprise APIs?

------
steve120818
Business Development is API driven now. The Virality is created and Included
in the product/platform and use it to distribute across the web.

~~~
hessenwolf
Yep yep yep. I must remember when I see the 1 millionth domain name suggestion
website to plug our api:

[https://www.mashape.com/nametoolkit/name-toolkit#Get-
domain-...](https://www.mashape.com/nametoolkit/name-toolkit#Get-domain-
suggestions)

------
ansgri
Having somewhat biological background, I've wondered if it is about bees. The
page and slide title are correct though (APIs).

------
kevinyun
great slideshare! A lot of interesting and informative numbers -- really
reminds you of the continous intertwining between business and technology

------
melkisch
This is clearly a good prez to look at. Wo do you think is adressing these
points in the space? Apigee? Webshell?

~~~
mehdim
We made it for helping people in big organizations and in startups to better
understand ROI of APIficiation of a business. New distribution models,
scalability and architecture, open innovation

The "building bricks company" or the "API driven company"

My IT infrastructure is Amazon

My CRM is Salesforce

My Storage is Box.net etc...

Lots of players in API economy

You have API managements solution : Layer7, SOAsoftware, APIgee, Mashery,
3scale and plenty of new ones.

Then you have API distribution channels with market place and automation
platforms : Mashape, Zapier, Apiary Temboo, elastic, IFTTT, Webshell

To my mind, this is all API economy which is addressing this point.

